# IH 484 Case 2500 FE Loader - How to blead air on installing new hoses?



## IH48463 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have an IH 484 w/Case 2500 FEL. I just installed new long hydraulic hoses from the controls to the loader. What is the procedure to get all the air out of the system and get operational. I've never done this before.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

2 ways!!

1 you need someone to sit on seat and operate loader. Start tractor and run engine at no more than 1000rpm, go to front of hose with a bucket and some rags. Loosen hose fitting with a spanner ( only a couple of turns) place bucket under loose fitting and cover with rags to limit spray of oil, then get operator on seat to slowly pressurise the service when air has been expelled, stop pressurisation and tighten fitting. Repeat for any other hoses.
*WARNING !! be carefully, hydraulic oil under pressure ca n cause injury and enter the skin .*

2 just cycle the loader service to its full extent for about 30 to 40 cycles and system will self bleed, better done with a working oil temp of 50deg C.


----------

